

China's Filtering Software Contains Pirated Code - tokenadult
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2348705,00.asp

======
huhtenberg
> _the Green Dam code uses DLLs identified with the CyberSitter name, and even
> makes calls back to Solid Oak's servers for updates._

If I were Solid Oak Software, I would've been ecstatic. They just basically
got a root-level access to millions of PCs and they are not bound by any EULA
provisions. At the very least they can stick a SETI@home client in their DLL
and help finding those aliens already :-)

~~~
zitterbewegung
Larger and potentially more reliable than any of the other botnet either. You
could probably sell parts of it off at a profit. Most useful would be to
donate the compute time to folding@home or Prime95 IMO.

------
tokenadult
Associated Press reporting on same issue:

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hBwCrEGktm...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5hBwCrEGktm0kHwXlr4uZqdTkVMZQD98PDSG80)

------
heresy
how terribly unsurprising...

